# The Empire of the East



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 8, 2012)

In my story, one of the primary conflicts is the Ezkai, a highly advanced culture from the East, coming to the western continent of Adnos to conquer it. Here is some information that I have and will probably need help added or expanding on:

1) They have a lot of territory. If I can use real world examples, they control the entire Euro-asian continent and Northern Africa.

2) They are the technological equivilent to Europe during the 1600s. Only they have massive airships, Greek-Fire, steampunk tanks, and early flintlock firearms.

3) They have a massive military force. Over two million infantry, including Wyvern mounted soldiers, thousands of warships, and a couple hundred airships.

4) Their fighting tactics are a mix of Roman close quarters combat with heavy plate armor.

5) Every few decades, government officials start "rebellions" in order to help solidify the rule of the Emperor.

6) The Emperor is viewed as a god-like figure who never leaves his castle in the Sacred City. And when he does, he is accompanied by the Orphans, 10,000 ninja-like assassins who are the Emperor's personal bodyguard.

7) In resent years, the Emperor has gone mad ever since his son, the Imperial Heir, traveled to Adnos and never returned, which is the primary reason for their conquest.

8) The chief artifact of the Empire is Luckbringer, a bastard sword forged by a long dead race of semi-divine humans called Iminori. The sword is handed own from Emperor or Emperor. It is currently wielded by Noland Baas, Captain of the Airship Fleet, Nephew to the Emperor, 4th in line for the throne, and one of the "villans" of the story.

If there is anything else I can add or expand upon, please leave a comment.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 8, 2012)

I am curious how the Imperial bodyguards work. Do all 10000 swarm around him whenever he is moving? I am curious why they are ninja assassins. Is it a matter of, "it takes one to know one," for preventing assassination of the Emperor?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Their tactics are close quarters heavy armored combat but yet they have flintlock weapons & airships.

This doesn't make sense to me. Flintlock weapons would mean there are also cannon. I can't see an army that is able to field firearms, artillery, and air power still relying on armored close quarters combat.

I know that the use of armor gradually faded away after firearms made their appearance in our world. Also, flintlocks were developed hundreds of years after the initial firearms made the scene. 

That's not saying your worlds timeline has to follow the same pattern but consider this point:

The tactics of their military would be tested over time to get to where they are when the invasion takes place. With all their tech advantages why would they exploit them? Bombs from airships, batteries of artillery, naval gunfire, and massive amounts of riflemen seem to be more plausible.

Suspension of disbelief is one thing but a reader will never sacrifice plausibility.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have quite a combination of fantasy elements here. I am concerned about the military machine that you have created here. You mention the airships and the steampunk tanks as well as the early flintlock firearms but then you say that their fighting style is reminiscent of Roman line fighting. Historically speaking that kind of combat became obsolete with the advent of modern weaponry. If you think about it, if you were a general with even a small fraction of the two million infantry men would you group them together in the tight roman formations when your enemies can drop bombs on you from on high? The tanks make that kind of fighting obsolete as well, as they could probably punch through the lines. Hannibal did the same thing with his elephants. Of course I do not know any of the specifics about the technological pieces that you have created. If they are anything like their modern counterpart then you might want to look at the Nazi invasion of France. they had superior weapons and generals and managed to conquer the country in about a month, despite France having allies and a larger army. Similarly if you are looking to keep with the Roman style combat I would suggest the book _Hannibal's Last Battle_ by Brian Todd Carey, Joshua B. Allfree and John Cairns. This book does the best job that I have ever read or seen of describing ancient combat as well as providing excellent tactical maps. Its very informative.

Like Lawfire I also have a bit of a problem with the 10,000 man body guard. The logistics of moving those men around would be daunting but I guess it would go on to show the wealth of the country. What it does rasie to question is why the Emperor needs so many soldiers to guard him. The Praetorian Guard of Rome did not number that many and they were also responsible for deposing more emperors than anything else. It also raises the question of what kind of enemies that he would have that would require that kind of guard.

One last thing: when you said that they have a lot of territory are you referring to the Ezkai or the people that they are attacking?


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluffypoodel said:


> Sounds like you have quite a combination of fantasy elements here. I am concerned about the military machine that you have created here. You mention the airships and the steampunk tanks as well as the early flintlock firearms but then you say that their fighting style is reminiscent of Roman line fighting. Historically speaking that kind of combat became obsolete with the advent of modern weaponry. If you think about it, if you were a general with even a small fraction of the two million infantry men would you group them together in the tight roman formations when your enemies can drop bombs on you from on high? The tanks make that kind of fighting obsolete as well, as they could probably punch through the lines. Hannibal did the same thing with his elephants. Of course I do not know any of the specifics about the technological pieces that you have created. If they are anything like their modern counterpart then you might want to look at the Nazi invasion of France. they had superior weapons and generals and managed to conquer the country in about a month, despite France having allies and a larger army. Similarly if you are looking to keep with the Roman style combat I would suggest the book _Hannibal's Last Battle_ by Brian Todd Carey, Joshua B. Allfree and John Cairns. This book does the best job that I have ever read or seen of describing ancient combat as well as providing excellent tactical maps. Its very informative.
> 
> Like Lawfire I also have a bit of a problem with the 10,000 man body guard. The logistics of moving those men around would be daunting but I guess it would go on to show the wealth of the country. What it does rasie to question is why the Emperor needs so many soldiers to guard him. The Praetorian Guard of Rome did not number that many and they were also responsible for deposing more emperors than anything else. It also raises the question of what kind of enemies that he would have that would require that kind of guard.
> 
> One last thing: when you said that they have a lot of territory are you referring to the Ezkai or the people that they are attacking?



I should explain some things more. First off, the people with the terriroty are the Ezkai. Also my original thought when creating them was, "What if the Roman Empire had gunpowder?" and it rolled from their.

Also the Airships, guns, and steam-technology is fairly recent technological innovations, stolen by the dwarves. They have only been around for about fifteen to twenty years. Which is the reason why they are able to conquer two and a half continents.

Also, the Orphans are kidnapped off the streets as children, go through near suicidal training and brainwashing. They also don't go into battle all at the same time. They usually are in groups of ten and those ten pair off into two warriors fighting side by side. 

Also they have adapted Roman formation fighting with their guns. 

But I thank you for the in put.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jun 8, 2012)

how do rebellion solidify the rule of the Emperor?


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 8, 2012)

ScipioSmith said:


> how do rebellion solidify the rule of the Emperor?



The problem with the Roman Empire was that they were a militeristc society that had no one left to conquer. Over time that left the military was weakened and was looked upon as a failing in the Emperor's part.

The Ezkai, when there is some discontent within the Empire, Nobles will rally a rebellion so that if the Emperor could wipe out the rebellion, he proves that he is worthy of the throne. If he does not, he simply is replaced.

I tried to model it after the Chinese "Mandate of Heaven".


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

If you want to use formations for warfare with firearms I wouldn't suggest mixing that with formations from another type of warfare. The 2 don't go hand in hand.

I was in the Marines for 7 years. What I know of modern military formations is that they are designed to concentrate firepower directionally. This is quite different than having spearman with shield form squares meant to protect one another. I can see where the theory is thought to be similar but gunpowder makes them quite different. 

For example, placing rifleman on a line focuses fire to the front or rear. The flanks however are defenseless. Placing your rifleman (let's say 4 soldiers) in a staggered diamond (known as a wedge formation) ensures that at least half of your weapons can be fired in any direction.

If you intend to use modern type weapons in large scale military actions then I suggest you read up a bit on tactics. There will be loads of information throughout modern history (the last 400-500 years) to find what you need. The Napoleonic wars might be a good place to start.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally the biggest thing that sticks out to me is naming the super important imperial symbol of office the luckbringer... That's a rather lame name. I suggest just translating Luckbringer into some other language, maybe latin or greek to play off your roman inspiration.


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 8, 2012)

Queshire said:


> Personally the biggest thing that sticks out to me is naming the super important imperial symbol of office the luckbringer... That's a rather lame name. I suggest just translating Luckbringer into some other language, maybe latin or greek to play off your roman inspiration.



It is called Luckbringer because everyone who has grasped the hilt in battle has brought prosparity to the Empire. Its true name, which has been lost for thousands of years, is hybrid language of Norse and Japanese.

But I like your idea.


----------



## shangrila (Jun 9, 2012)

Why is the special sword, only passed from Emperor to Emperor, being used by someone other than the Emperor?


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 9, 2012)

shangrila said:


> Why is the special sword, only passed from Emperor to Emperor, being used by someone other than the Emperor?



Because he is the Emperor's favorite nephew and it means that he is now Heir to the Throne.


----------

